# Best... idea... ever



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

http://besthomeideas.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Aquarium-Headboard-Idea.jpg

But the real question is: would I ever sleep again?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

As I recall this was a tank created by those guys on Tanked. At least, they did a very similar concept for a kid, I'd be worried about that much water over my head lol.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> As I recall this was a tank created by those guys on Tanked. At least, they did a very similar concept for a kid, I'd be worried about that much water over my head lol.


Yeah this was the same one from Tanked. It was for the mattress store.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

JamesHurst said:


> Yeah this was the same one from Tanked. It was for the mattress store.


The ep I was thinking of was for an Autistic Child.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

JamesHurst said:


> Yeah this was the same one from Tanked. It was for the mattress store.


Yeah... it seems a bit low for a normal bed.

But I love the concept.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> The ep I was thinking of was for an Autistic Child.


That one was cool too. it was an aquarium over his entire bed. looked all like a skipwreck.

The one above was for "Furniture Land South".


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah... I simply recall the bed aquarium lol. And the bed doesn't look that low 57, I sleep on a matress on my floor cuz the stupid box spring wouldn't fit in the basement lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I would just be concerned about hitting my head on the underside of the tank.

But that's just nitpicking. I really do love that tank 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What would you and the other person in the bed be doing to hit your head on the tank?? 

I would love a tank like this, but the whole length of the bed!! Like a tunnel


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> What would you and the other person in the bed be doing to hit your head on the tank??
> 
> I would love a tank like this, but the whole length of the bed!! Like a tunnel


like a catscan machine?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Exactly like a catscan machine!!!


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

It would be nice to see fish poop floating right on top of my head..


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

By the way, Looks Awsome!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/tanked/videos/reveal-overhead-bed-frame-tank.htm

The reveal.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I can not sleep on this, my eyes will always be wide open..sweeet, as he said" retankilous "


----------

